# Disguising treatment from the grandparents



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Have the most beautiful daughter and am about to undergo PGD ( ICSI) for the third time . Am due to start DR on Thursday 19th March- this means that all the important stuff will happen around the Easter weekend. We are keeping this cycle under wraps from well meaning family members as this seemed to bring us luck last time. 
Any good excuses/tips to put people off the scent appreciated ( I cannot remember how we got away with it last time)? It does not help that our clinic is so far from home.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Can you not go away for the weekend? just say that you are having a family break, so won't be available for any family gatherings? or do you need to rely on them for childcare while you travel to the clinic etc?

maybe they would have your DD so you and dh can have a romantic weekend away?! You don't need to tell them exactly what it is you are up to - if you tell them it's a 'romantic' weekend, they probably won't ask anyway!


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Swan - congratulations on your daughter and good luck for your forthcoming cycle.  I did my 'successful' tx the same time as you 4 years ago, started in March and was on my 2ww over Easter.  I have a large 'close' family and we always get together for the 4 day celebrations over Easter and we hadnt told family members about tx, I remember it was fine, there wasnt really anything to hide except the lack of alcohol consumed but I just passed it off by saying one of us had to drive and I drew the short straw - Im sure you will be fine - good luck with your Easter Eggs!!!! 

From  fellow Welsh Girl!!

xx


----------

